# Jayjay - Border Collie



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

2 Days









5 Days









5 Weeks









6 Weeks









7 Weeks









8 Weeks (His first day with us! )









9 Weeks









10 Weeks









11 Weeks


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

12 Weeks









13 Weeks









14 Weeks









15 Weeks









16 Weeks









5 Months









5 1/2 Months


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

That is a gorgeous colour hun is it a regular colour in BC's? He's a gorgeous looking dog xx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He is just scrumptious 
Thats one good looking fella you have there


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> That is a gorgeous colour hun is it a regular colour in BC's? He's a gorgeous looking dog xx


Yes all colours are accepted by the breed standard so long as white doesn't predominate. Blue's aren't as common as blacks or reds though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yes all colours are accepted so long as white doesn't predominate.


I've never seen a blue even my other half is impressed and it takes a lot to impress him


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Jayjay is one amazing dog and his color is really beautiful never seen a blue before only the mearl blue , but he must make you so proud are you going to use him for a stud , love the pics of him growing up keep them coming


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw He sure is Cute, love his eye colour as well. Did you show him at Leeds?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

What a lovely chappie


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Whit wooooooooo - Hope to see you soon at a show JayJay


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> are you going to use him for a stud


Possibly it depends on his TNS test results, hip/elbow scores and how he does in the ring. 



clueless said:


> Aaaw He sure is Cute, love his eye colour as well. Did you show him at Leeds?


No he was 3-4 days too young. His first show is the Border Collie Club of Wales this weekend and then at Bakewell Premier Open Show next week.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

He's gorgeous, what a stunner


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

where is that show being held hun ?
Id love to talk my OH into taking me to see it


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Border Collie Club Of Wales is at Ruthin, only about 45 minutes away from you, so no excuses!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

What other shows are you doing Alan ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant find any info about it online 
Is there a site you can point me towards hun ... or give me the day its on and start times etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

the first time i see jayjay i thort then he was a lil stunner...and hes growing into a beautifull young man....hes eyes are wicked


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

leoti said:


> What other shows are you doing Alan ?


Not sure what I'm doing after Bakewell! 



Mese said:


> I cant find any info about it online
> Is there a site you can point me towards hun ... or give me the day its on and start times etc


The show is at Llysfasi College of Agriculture at Ruthin. http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/BCCW_AUG_08_Schedule.pdf



Eolabeo said:


> the first time i see jayjay i thort then he was a lil stunner...and hes growing into a beautifull young man....hes eyes are wicked


............


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Mese said:


> I cant find any info about it online
> Is there a site you can point me towards hun ... or give me the day its on and start times etc


Hi Mese - its at Llysfasi College of Agriculture near Ruthin (on the A525 Ruthin to Wrexham Road) - post code LL15 2LB. It's on Sunday 3rd August and judging starts at 9.30 am. Jayjay and his brother Neo are in minor puppy dog - so they are in first.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Possibly it depends on his TNS test results, hip/elbow scores and how he does in the ring.
> 
> No he was 3-4 days too young. His first show is the Border Collie Club of Wales this weekend and then at Bakewell Premier Open Show next week.


Ah right Well Good Luck and let me know how you get on Please


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

we'll be there 

So if some strange woman comes up to say hi to you and hug JayJay , dont panic , lol


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

Really nice looking dog! really like his colour


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful dog you have!!! Just beautiful! 

xxx Joey


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

clueless said:


> Ah right Well Good Luck and let me know how you get on Please


Will do! 



Mese said:


> So if some strange woman comes up to say hi to you and hug JayJay , dont panic , lol


Okay I'll be on the look out! He'll be with his black and white brother!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

New pics taken today in the garden:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely looking dog they grow up so fast though.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Great seeing all the pics as he grows up.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Awww bless, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

aww he is so handsome  !!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

he has suddenly matured doesnt look like a puppy at all now


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> he has suddenly matured doesnt look like a puppy at all now


I know!!!  That's why I took the pics because I was thinking he looks so different this last week, I thought it was my eyes until I compared the pics on the PC, he's a big boy now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know!!!  That's why I took the pics because I was thinking he looks so different this last week, I thought it was my eyes until I compared the pics on the PC, he's a big boy now!


Aw, he's all grown up! He really does look _so_ different from the last time I saw him.  - it was only a couple of weeks ago! He is such a beautiful boy. As I've told you before Alan - (whispers so Quinny won't hear) - he was always my favourite from the start. I absolutely love the head shot last pic from the end - do you mind if I copy it?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh he's huge! and gorgeous ofcourse


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I absolutely love the head shot last pic from the end - do you mind if I copy it?


Of course not so long as you bring your camera on Sunday and take some better ones because my camera needs a service.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Of course not so long as you bring your camera on Sunday and take some better ones because my camera needs a service.


heh heh - I'll bring my camera - it'll be ok if I can actually manage to persuade it to switch on  - why does everything I own have to be temperamental? Just done a load of washing and for some reason it's not spun properly and is sopping wet through


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Alan hes gorgeous I cant believe how big hes gotten,


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww he's stunning, love his colour


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Where do you get your info for the dog shows never been yet.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Alan hes gorgeous I cant believe how bog hes gotten,


How BOG ?????????????????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sullivan said:


> Where do you get your info for the dog shows never been yet.


try this one

Championship,_Open_&_Limit_Dog_Shows


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> How BOG ?????????????????


watch it you or wont wear my bed socks lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> watch it you or wont wear my bed socks lol


could get both my feet in one so sock would do

anyway back to jay jay

he is looking stunning and I do hope you are going to show him again


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is a stunning boy, he should do well if shown


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Where do you get your info for the dog shows never been yet.


dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs



tashi said:


> he is looking stunning and I do hope you are going to show him again


I am.... We're at Darlington and Driffield. 



vixenelite said:


> he is a stunning boy, he should do well if shown


Hopefully!  I've been looking at breeders for a little girl Border Collie!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community
> FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
> 
> I am.... We're at Darlington and Driffield.
> ...


ha ha you are getting as bad as the rest of us now lol you are going to have a full house


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

he is stunning ..... could just give him a huge cuddle xx


----------

